# Anyone Knows This antique face bottle from peru



## 11anya11 (Jan 22, 2007)

This was digged 1980's at a depth of 15feet covered with black paint... some particles of gold can be seen through the bottle's bubbles... 
 anyone knows this? it has a label coming from Lima Peru... and also the price as well?


----------



## 11anya11 (Jan 22, 2007)

front view... this is more clearer


----------



## 11anya11 (Jan 22, 2007)

back view....
 pls feedback if u know what bottle is this...  this bottle was included in the treasure where in there are gold coins and guzzi's this was hidden by the japanese during world war 2...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2007)

What is a guzzi ? 

 Looks like some sort of liqueur bottle or maybe a bennedictine wine, japanese saki?, hard to say.


----------



## 11anya11 (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont know the exact spelling coz based from what i heard from the treasure hunters but they described it as a pot with a mixture of gold... 

 the bottle lable at the back part say's Lima-Peru, maybe this was taken by the japanese when they have tried to invade asia and took all treasuries of each country they invade during the world war 2 and they ended up all here in the philippines where they had hidden all the treasures including those golden buddhas when they had lost during the war... Still, there are many treasures here not being found coz japanese are smart enough to hide them.. and one of these is this bottle and this is burried 15ft. when they digged this one... here take a look at the picture where i had taken from top view and being lighted by the cameras flash, it has the color of a gold... there's a one rumor that they had also this kind of bottle, but an accident happend in their  house and got burned, to their surprise, the bottle was melted and it turned out to be gold... hmm.. is it possible that glass and pure gold could mix? anyway, take a look at this picture...


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 23, 2007)

Anything marked on the bottom?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks Like Inca Pisco. From Lima Peru. Sailors get pretty drunk off that stuff.


----------



## 11anya11 (Jan 23, 2007)

It says "FEDERAL LAW PROHIBITS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE".. And at the middle it says Lima-Peru..


----------



## 11anya11 (Jan 23, 2007)

hmm... Do you know these kind of bottles? you could see bubbles that are visible golds....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2007)

> "FEDERAL LAW PROHIBITS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE"..


 
 sounds like something sold in the USA.

 gold and glass mix? yes, thats how red glass is made.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a squat version of a similar bottle still full with a label. Here is a version like yours I found in a search.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 24, 2007)

what a lovely face...looks like someone didnt eat enough roughage.
 You can still buy it if you got 25 bucks...
http://www.piscomall.com/buy/pisco/index.php?cPath=35


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2007)

Man......that stuff will grow hair on your knuckles and palms.


----------



## welddigger (Jan 24, 2007)

On my palms......where can I get some!!!!!!!


----------



## 11anya11 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello guys, thanks for all your feedback right there. Now I know that this bottle is an Inca Bottle. If you have one, have you ever tried scratching the black paint? I scratch the black paint of my inca bottle and it reveals a lot of tiny bubbles inside. These bubbles reflects or can be seen as gold when you fill the bottle with pure water.

 I also have a gold detector and I tried to run it through my bottle, which proves that the bottle contains a mixture of gold. 
 I wonder about your bottles if it has this kind of composition?


----------

